# Arizona Get together. Feb 27th Woodworkers Source East valley



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey everyone. Calling all LJ's in the Arizona / Southwest US area! We have a confirmation on a place for the Arizona Picnic.

WoodWorkers Source
645 W. Elliot Rd.
Tempe, AZ 85284
480-355-5090

JohnnyMo Got an OK form the manager for us to have our picnic on Febuary 27th. It is the last saturday of Feb.

Have gotten answers from : JohnnyMo, Seer, Durnik150, Jim Jakosh, Roy53, Ken Waller, and the Squirt.

Who else would like to come along for the fun? The last picnic was a blast. Plan on haveing a god time.

Lets start getting a list of Who is bringing What?

I will keep track of everything and keep the list updated so everyone knows.

Let me know if you are comeing, (or just stop by and suprize us)hah. Also let me know what you would like to bring. (hamburgs, salad, buns, soda, etc….) Either PM me or leave a note here.

Looking forward to hearing from all of you and seeing ou there!

Scrappy


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey everyone! We are getting closer to the Picnic. Got a confermation on useing WoodWorkers Source. It is a go for Saturday the 27th From 10o AM until??? At the Tempe store located:
*645 W. Elliot Rd.
Tempe, AZ 85284
480-355-5090
*
JohnnyMo is helping get things put together, so send either one of us a PM and we will keep track of who whants to bring what.

I am going to supply the hamburgers, and grill.
JohnnyMo is bringing the Hot dogs and buns (hamburg buns and hot dog buns)

Lets hear from the rest that are coming. What would you like to bring?
SEER
Durnik150
JimJakosh
Roy53
KenWaller
JohnnyMo
Me and the wife.

Anyone else want to come? Everyone is welcome.
 
JohnnyMo is making fliers to put on the front door and the counter at WoodWorkers Source.
The fliers will be inviting all LJ's, Store employees and customers to come join us and talk wood or maybe get some more members. Looks like it is going to be a LOT of fun!

Please let me or JohnnyMo know what you would like to bring and we will update this post so eveeryone knows what is still needed.

If anyone has a table or 2 they could bring and some chairs I think we could use some more. I will be bringing the ones from last year but we might need more this time.

Looking forward to hearing from everyone.

Scrappy


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Can we put some at the Woodcraft and Rockler Stores as well I think they would be agreeable to it.


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

I will bring the pasta salad again if that is ok


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Not too sure if the other stores want to advertize for something at one of there competitors. But it is worth asking about.

Pasta salad sounds good.

Scrappy


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ill bring Pepsi and Diet Pepsi and potato chips!
I'll have bail out by 2:30 as I have to join my wife after the Can Am golf tournament she will be playing in.

I have a fold up table I can bring too


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Great Jim! Looking forward to it.

Anyone else?

Scrappy


----------



## ROY53 (Sep 12, 2009)

My wife will make a dessert, that will be worth the trip.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it Roy. Had her desert last year, It IS worth the trip!

See you there.

Scrappy


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi every body!
Well, we got quite a few of us getting together.
SEER, Durnik150, Jim Jakosh, Roy53, JohnnyMo, Ken Waller, Scrappys Squirt, and me.

Who else would like to come? Everyone is welcome. Stop by for a quick hello, or come spend the day with us.

We will be set up from about 10AM till around 2 or 3PM.

Would also like for someone to bring, CONDIMENTS, and or PAPER PLATES and or CHIPS.

Anyone want to voulunteer?

Any help would be welcome. The more people there the more fun we will have. We will be grilling hamburgs and hot dogs.. There will be pasta salad, desert, and sodas also. Come one Come all.

Please let me know what you want to bring and I will add it to the list.

Thanks a lot.

Scrappy


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Scrappy,
Can't wait. We fly into Phoenix on the 25th for nearly 6 glorious weeks.
Joyce & I will bring some condiments.
Looking forward to meeting more Arizona woodworkers.

Ken


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Will let you know in a few days if I can make it and what I'll bring.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Sound good Ken. How's: catsup, mustard, relish, tomato, lettuce sound?

Marco, Glad to hear. Just drop a line here or PM me and will get it posted. Thanks. Looking forward to meeting all the new LJ's attending.

Keep in touch.

Scrappy


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, Martin will be sending a banner for us to use at the picnic.

Scrappy


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Man, I so wish I could join you all. I grew up in Phoenix and have family over over the place in the valley. Have fun everyone and I'll try to synchronize my next family visit with a Lumber Jocks picnic.


----------



## azwoodman (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to make it out there. I'll have to check the schedule to see what I've got going on. I'd like to bring my wife but she normally works at the hospital on saturdays (she's a nurse).


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Spencer! How about some paper plates and napkins and plastic forks/knifes/spoons?

Let me know if that is OK

Thanks

Scrappy


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Michigan Lumberjocks are in the planning stages for a spring get together too.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Rustic, Hope you guys all have fun up there in the snow. It is destined to be in the 70's here. (I hope) haha

Well, lets see where we are.

Confirmed attending: SEER, DURNIK150, Jim Jakosh, ROY53, JohnnyMo, Ken Waller, AZWoodman, ScrappySquirt and a maybe for Marco Cecala.

Items being brought: Hamburgs, Hot Dogs, Buns (both) , Soda, Desert, Condiments, Paper Plate/ Napkins, Utensils (knifes, forks, etc..) And Chips.

I will have my grill there and an Ice chest for soda. We also have several tables but could use someone to bring a few chairs. Or maybe everyone bring there own that have them? That way we will have enough for guests.

Is there anyone else that is planning on showing up? Let us know please. The more the marrier. Everone is welcome.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.

Scrappy


----------



## LeeG (Feb 16, 2010)

I will try to at least make an appearance to meet everyone.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone want to bring soft drinks/soda? Jim Jakosh had to go back to Michigan on an emergency and won't be able to come.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Just another note. I will be in Tucson for part of the week. If anything comes up, please get in touch with JohhnyMo or SEER, they both can get ahold of me.

Thank You

Scrappy


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!

Only 2 more days until the Arizona Picnic. Hope everyone is looking forward to it as much as I am.

See you all there.

Scrappy


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

I think I will be able to make it. I can bring a dessert, let me know if that is OK.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Marco, Thanks.. We have someone bringing a desert.. Do you think you could bring some soda?

Let me know please.

Scrappy


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

I will see if I can put together some soda Dan


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dan ,

i was hoping to make it this time ,
after the last drop-out ,
i have been waiting to see how it goes .

i made a whooping $50.00 this week ,
only enough to get there ,
and i need groceries this week .

you all have a good visit ,
maybe the stars will be right 
for me to make it next time ?

i sure hope so !


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Seer; Let me know if you are doing soda, or maybe we could split the task? Let me know.


----------



## azwoodman (Feb 22, 2009)

Im sorry to do this so last minute but Im not going to be able to make it out tomorrow…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Marco, Would you like to bring the paper plates/napkins/silverware?

azwoodman, Sorry you are not going to make it. Hopefully next time.

Patron, You will be missed sir.

Loooking forward to seeing everyone there tomorrow!

Scrappy


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

How many people we expecting? Just need to know how many plates, etc. to bring.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Marco, I would plan on about 25 maybe more. We have also invited the employees of WoodWorkers Source and signs will be up for the customers to come join us.

I am bringing 18 hamburgs and JohnnyMo is bringing hot dogs. We have Pasta Salad, Desert, Condiments, and Buns comeing. I will stop and pick up some chips also.

Should be a great day. Not supposed to rain until tonight. (I hope) haha

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Scrappy


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Dan call me ok


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Cool! See you later.


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

Thanks to Scrappy and the other organizers of the LJ's picnic. Great job!! It was great to meet and talk with all of you.


----------

